# Quickest way to kill Aiptasia



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Has my tank been invaded by Aiptasia ? *

*How to identify Aiptasia also known as Glass Anemones ?*








Here are some basic points on Aiptasia :

1 . Zooxanthellae (a minute dinoflagellate alga living in the tissues of many types of marine invertebrates in aiptasia anemones is what gives them their color.

2. Aiptasia that are given lighted spots are usually light greenish brown to dark brown, Aiptasia in less lit spots tend to medium to light brown or tan in color, while those that have no light transparent appearance.

Want to read more, please use link below:
How to kill Aiptasia


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

had a few of these in my old FOWR marine, i just left em, quite liked the way they looked. i think my red general Starfish killed them all in the end.


----------



## cuddles (Oct 7, 2006)

I've used a treatment by interpet in the past which works great. Mostother treatments harm other things in tanks, but this one injects directly into it and kills them pretty much instantly.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Vinegar & lemon juice, inject it staight in the mouth :thumb:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

and how do you do that lol


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Aiptasia-X is supposed to be the best thing out for killing these buggers : victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Marine said:


> Vinegar & lemon juice, inject it staight in the mouth :thumb:


 
gotta be careful how much you use though. Too much will upset your pH in the tank.

Had one idiot come into work once that had essentially used 2 bottles of vinegar to inject all of the aiptasia. Needless to say his pH plummeted and everything died.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

try injecting joes juice, from ur local aquatic shop.....into the mouth of them.....


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

loobylou211 said:


> try injecting joes juice, from ur local aquatic shop.....into the mouth of them.....


I read that as toe juice, wtf?!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

n_w_london said:


> Aiptasia-X is supposed to be the best thing out for killing these buggers : victory:


yeah it does work although I personally think TMC's elim-aiptasia is better, a little more costly though


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

we don't keep fish now, but we had a major aiptasia problem in our marine tank, we bought an aiptasia eating filefish after all other solutions failed. think ours was over-run, we even considered changing all the rock but it would have been too costly.


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

n_w_london said:


> Aiptasia-X is supposed to be the best thing out for killing these buggers : victory:



im with you there great stuff... plus harmless to inverts:notworthy:


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanks for commets*

Thanks for commets

I use Aiptasia-X really works well. Great kit as well that come with it like all the needle fitings


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

peppermint shrimps (Lysmata wurdemanni not Lysmata rathbunae) if you have nothing that will eat them, or those aiptasia eating nudibranchs (Berghia verrucicornis)


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I used Peppermints and the nudibranchs and found those methods costly and no good to be honest, in the end I got a copperband butterfly fish and he did the trick :lol2:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

n_w_london said:


> I used Peppermints and the nudibranchs and found those methods costly and no good to be honest, in the end I got a copperband butterfly fish and he did the trick :lol2:


copperbands are a good control method *if* you can keep them alive and don't mind having no ickle tubeworms etc. left in your tank : victory:

the species i mentioned feed specifically on aiptasia and are very good if you have nothing that will predate on them. Not easy to get hold of the latter though.......


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah copperbands are easily the most effective. Just make sure you get a good one that has been feeding in the shop. Ask someone in the shop to feed it for you. If they refuse, or the fish doesn't eat then don't buy it.


Peppermints do work but so many fish eat them so not every tank is suitable


----------

